

Ethereal becomes Wireshark ... now Sharkfest - gigamon
http://www.lovemytool.com/blog/2007/10/sharkfest-2008.html#more

======
comatose_kid
Really? I skimmed the article, but Sharkfest only seems to refer to a
conference about Wireshark.

~~~
gigamon
Yes, it is the first user conference for the open source network analysis
software. Sharkfest is the new name for Ethereal. It will be a great
conference, meeting the man himself, my hero, Gerald Combs. And it is in our
neighborhood.

